# Gentoo in einer Chroot-Umgebung

## 3-ranger

Hallo,

nach SuSe und Debian möchte ich mich etwas Gentoo widmen  :Wink:  Habe 2 dedicated Server, die mir als Game-,Web-,Datenbank- und FTP Server dienen.

Nun möchte ich zum testen von gentoo, dieses unter Debian 3.0/Stable installieren, falls dieses möglich ist. Kann ja mit Holfe von Debootstrap und einer Chroot-Umgebung Debian 3.1 unter Debian 3.0 oder Suse 9.x zum testen installieren.

Ist dieses auch irgendwie mit gentoo möglich? Würde es gerne unter Debian installieren  :Very Happy: 

Danke Euch

----------

## Giuly

Sicher geht das. Gentoo von der LiveCD installiert man ja auch in einem chroot

----------

## dek

Debootstrap sagt mir nichts.

Mit einem "normalen" chroot geht das aber ohne Probleme. Du entpackst den stage tarball in ein extra Verzeichnis (im Idealfall bereits auf die für Gentoo vorbereitete Partition), mountest proc an die entsprechende Stelle, machst ein chroot in das zuvor angelegte Verzeichnis und folgst dann weiter der Installationsanleitung.

----------

## 3-ranger

Hi,

ok. Danke  :Smile: 

mache mich auf die "Arbeit". Meldfe mich auf jeden Fall noch mal.

thx

----------

## 3-ranger

Hi,

habe erfolgreich gentoo auf meinem root-Server installiert und bin sehr sehr begeistert, daß ich es geschafft habe  :Wink: 

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch, ohne einen neuen Thread dazu zu eröffnen:

a.) Wo finde ich die Boot-Logs? Unter Debian waren sie unter /var/log/ , aber unter Gentoo finde ich nichts! 

b.) Wo kann ich eine Übersicht sehen, welche Gentoo-Versionen zur Verfügung stehen zum download?

Danke Euch

----------

## Inte

a) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-154904.html

b) http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/releases/

----------

## 3-ranger

recht herzlichen Dank  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c07

Wobei die verschiedenen Gentoo-Versionen praktisch nur für den Anfang der Installationsprozedur relevant sind. Am Schluss sollte bei allen Versionen der letzten 2 Jahre annähernd das selbe Ergebnis rauskommen. Zumindest, wenn man eine Stage1 verwendet.

----------

## 3-ranger

Hi,

Gentoo 2004.3 läuft zur Zeit prächtig, ich glaibe ich müsste aber auf 1.2 zurückgreifen. Bin nähmlich auf glibc 2.2.x angewiesen, es geht um Gameserver, die leider unter glibc 2.2 weniger CPU Last "verbrauchen" als unter glib 2.3.x ! Ist nun mal leider so  :Sad: 

Reicht Stage 1 für eine Serverinstallation ? 

Danke

----------

## dek

 *3-ranger wrote:*   

> Gentoo 2004.3 läuft zur Zeit prächtig, ich glaibe ich müsste aber auf 1.2 zurückgreifen. Bin nähmlich auf glibc 2.2.x angewiesen, es geht um Gameserver, die leider unter glibc 2.2 weniger CPU Last "verbrauchen" als unter glib 2.3.x ! Ist nun mal leider so 

 

Wie kommst du darauf?

 *Quote:*   

> Reicht Stage 1 für eine Serverinstallation ?

 

Nein, da muss schon eine Stage 0 herhalten.  :Laughing: 

----------

## 3-ranger

Hi,

dabei handelt es sich um Half-Life basierende Games z.B Counterstrike.

mit glibc 2.2 (Debian/Stable) ist die Last zum Teil ca. 50% geringer, als exakt der selbe Server mit glibc 2.3 ! Ich weiß leider nicht, woran das liegen könnte, an der Programmierung der Serverdateien? Nehme es stark an. bin auch nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen bei Half-Life gehosteten Games!

Kann deiner Antwort entnehmen, daß Stage 1 reichen würde  :Wink: 

Danke

----------

## dek

 *Quote:*   

> dabei handelt es sich um Half-Life basierende Games z.B Counterstrike.
> 
> mit glibc 2.2 (Debian/Stable) ist die Last zum Teil ca. 50% geringer, als exakt der selbe Server mit glibc 2.3 ! Ich weiß leider nicht, woran das liegen könnte, an der Programmierung der Serverdateien? Nehme es stark an. bin auch nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen bei Half-Life gehosteten Games!

 

Schwer zu sagen, aber wieso benutzt du dann nicht Debian auf dem server? Bietet sich ja offensichtlich an.

 *3-ranger wrote:*   

> Kann deiner Antwort entnehmen, daß Stage 1 reichen würde 

 

Nunja, Stage 1 ist doch schon das unterste mit dem du anfangen kannst.  :Wink:  Da machst du den boostrap selbst. Oder wirfst du was durcheinander und meinst ob Stage 3 reichen würde?

----------

## 3-ranger

 *dek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dabei handelt es sich um Half-Life basierende Games z.B Counterstrike.
> 
> mit glibc 2.2 (Debian/Stable) ist die Last zum Teil ca. 50% geringer, als exakt der selbe Server mit glibc 2.3 ! Ich weiß leider nicht, woran das liegen könnte, an der Programmierung der Serverdateien? Nehme es stark an. bin auch nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen bei Half-Life gehosteten Games! 
> 
> Schwer zu sagen, aber wieso benutzt du dann nicht Debian auf dem server? Bietet sich ja offensichtlich an.
> ...

 

Weil ich gerne Gentoo auch mal gerne auf dem Server haben möchte, 2004.3 läuft ja bereits darauf. Werde weiterhin bei Stage 3 bleiben  :Smile:  Obwohl Debian mir persönlich viel mehr Performance als SuSe 8.2/9.0/9.1 eingebracht hat, denke ich, daß gentoo ein kleines Stückchen besser sein könnte als Debian   :Idea:   hoffe es zumindest  :Smile: 

Und interessant ist auf jeden Fall !

----------

## dek

Ich denke der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil wird sich (wenn überhaupt) in Grenzen halten.

Was gblic 2.2 angeht.. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das noch richtig supported wird. Den letzten Gentoo Rechner damit habe schon vor längerer Zeit umgestellt. Da kann dir aber sicher jemand Auskunft geben, der ein entsprechendes profile noch laufen hat.. auch wenn das nicht mehr allzu viele sein dürften.  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

2004.2 kommt auch noch mit 2.2.5 aus, ebenso das "gcc31"-Profil. Eine 1.2 würd ich mir heute wirklich nicht mehr installieren, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss oder gcc 2.95 erwünscht ist.

----------

## 3-ranger

Hi,

weiß nicht worin der Unterschied ist, weshalb bei Counterstrike 1.6 Servern die glibc 2.2 Server weniger CPU Last einnehmen als die glibc 2.3er ! Beim neuen Counterstrike Source Server wird von Hause aus nur glibc 2.3 unterstützt. Da ist die Last enorm niedrig gegenüber den 1.6 Sever.

Evt. werde ich unter gentoo 2004.3 mir eine 1.2 Version in einer chroot-Umgebung auf dem Server aufsetzten und somit bei den alten Half-Life Games eben die glibc 2.2 aus dem chroot nutzen und beim neuen die 2.3er von der Hauptinstallation ! zumindest hat es bei Debian 3.0/3.1 bei immer so geklappt !

Danke Euch für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

Ein kleiner Tip, wie ich an nachträglich die glibc 2.2.x unter 2004.2 herbekomme? Muss ich da ein bestimmtes Stage auswählen?

Danke

----------

## c07

 *3-ranger wrote:*   

> Ein kleiner Tip, wie ich an nachträglich die glibc 2.2.x unter 2004.2 herbekomme? Muss ich da ein bestimmtes Stage auswählen?

 

Ich weiß nicht, was da auf den Stages drauf ist, aber das Profil lässt glibc 2.2.5 zu. Du müsstest halt z.B. vor dem Bootstrap ein ">=sys-libs/glibc-2.3" in deine package.mask aufnehmen (u.U. noch andere Sachen, die Abhängigkeiten zu 2.3 haben).

Edit: "<" in ">=" repariert, wie psyqil richtigerweise schreibt.Last edited by c07 on Tue Mar 15, 2005 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

 *3-ranger wrote:*   

> Ein kleiner Tip, wie ich an nachträglich die glibc 2.2.x unter 2004.2 herbekomme? Muss ich da ein bestimmtes Stage auswählen?

 Du kannst ja mal probieren, die 2.3er-Versionen zu maskieren und dann den Bootstrap zu starten, mit 2004.2 sollte das möglich sein... ob das "nachträglich" sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht.  :Very Happy: 

```
echo ">=sys-libs/glibc-2.3" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Edit: Oh, hallo, c07, hab' Dich gar nicht bemerkt... Zweiter!  :Very Happy: Last edited by psyqil on Tue Mar 15, 2005 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3-ranger

Hi,

ich weiß...ich nerve....

Kann ich unter Gentoo 1.2 einen 2.6er Kernel installieren? Werde alles in den Kernel fest eincompilieren und lade keine Module dazu. Sollte doch gehen, oder?

Ich versuche es einfach mal. Die Recoveryconsole grüßt  :Embarassed: 

Danke

----------

